# BlackHawk "Kalista"



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 8, 2006)

My next knife purchase will either be this or the Cold Steel Steel Tiger.  Anyone have any experience with BlackHawk Knives?

I am really liking the looks of this since it's designed to accomodate a regular, reverse, and reverse edge grip.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is a link for more info: http://www.blackhawk.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=4455&d=

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 9, 2006)

I haven't gotten to handle one of those yet but I've heard pretty good things about them from people whose opinions I respect.


----------

